# قنبلة المنتدى > كل شروحات الملتقى متاحه هنا اونلاين< بل أكثر ^_^



## م / خالد البنا (6 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

امتثالا لقوله تعالى : (نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مّن نّشَآءُ وَفَوْقَ كُلّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ )

وحديث سيد الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : ​
عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له، رواه مسلم
​

الوصف :

4 قنوات على اليوتيوب بهما كل شرح المنتدى من برامج تصميم وتحليل ودورات تصميم وتنفيذ ولغات برمجه واختبارات هندسيه وافلام وثائقيه 


المحتوى :

البرامج الانشائية :

الاساسيات للمهندس المبتدئ :.


شرح الاوتوكاد 2D & 3D . 
دوره إعداد المهندس المدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى . 
شرح الساب للمهندس محمود زغلل " كورس المبتدئين + الكورس الاحترافى " . 
شرح الساب للمهندس محمد فتحى . 
شرح السيف للدكتور ثروت صقر+ شرح السيف للمهندس أيمن قنديل + شرح السيف للمهندس مصطفى البارودى . 
شرح الايتابس دكتور ثروت صقر 16 دور + شرح الايتابس للمهندس أيمن قنديل . 
شرح الايتابس للمهندس عمرو عبد العزيز + شرح الايتابس للمهندس محمد المرسى . 
تحليل وتصميم مبنى 11 دور على الايتابس . 


الاساسيات للمهندس المحترف :.



شرح ديناميكا المنشآت للمهندس محمود الصقار لكيفيه تصميم 80 دور. 
شرح ديناميكا المنشآت للدكتور عاطف العراقى . 
كورس الاساسات السطحيه والعميقه للدكتور طارق نجيب . 
كورس تصميم الاساسات للمهندس الاستشارى ابراهيم عبد السلام 7 فيديوهات . 
كورس التصميم الانشائى للمهند الاستشارى ابراهيم عبد السلام 57 فيديو . 
شرح برنامجى الAutodesk Robot 2013 & Autodesk Revit structure 2013 للمهندس عمرو سعد المدرب المعتمد لدى وكيل اوتوديسك بمصر . 
شرح أساسيات برنامج Tekla Structures على منشا خرسانى للوكيل الرسمى للبرنامج فى مصر سابقا . 
شرح تصميم منشأ معدنى باستخدام برنامج Tekla Structures للمهندس علاء السيسى . 
شرح برنامج الحصر ولوح Shopdrawing برنامج Autocad structure detailing للمهندس هانى. 
شرح تصميم كوبرى معدنى على برنامج Staad pro باللغه الانجليزيه . 
شرح لبرنامج Staad pro وكيفيه تمثيل الانظمه الانشائيه للبلاطات والفريمات للمهندس أحمد الخواجه . 
وكل هذا + العديد من الأفلام الوثائقيه + الاختبارات المعمليه للخرسانه والاساسات ​

ملحوظه : كل هذا التفصيل بداخل الاربع قنوات >>> حدد ما تريد وابحث بداخلهم ^_^
اضغط على اسم القناه فى الرابط الأحمر


القنوات :

*قناه المهندس محمد الفقى >>> هندسه الزقازيق 

*MOHAMED ELFIKE



*قناه المهندس أحمد علاء الدين >>> هندسه المنصوره 
*

Ahmed AlaaEldin


*قناه مهندس خالد البنا >>> هندسه المنصوره 
*


Civil Engineer Khaled Elbanna


*قناه فريق Fantastic Engineers >>> هندسه المنصوره
*

Fantastic Engineers Team

ــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ

1- Pushover Analysis " م.محمود الصقار"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le_E...AFotkG&index=1

2- R Value"Numerical coefficient" " م.محمود الصقار"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjO4...AFotkG&index=2

3-  الدرس الثامن من محاضرات ديناميكا المنشآت

*Dynamics of Structures (8) *


وجارى رفع محاضره الـ Post tension بمشيئه الله تعالى​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللبشه من الاوتوكاد للسيف م. ايهاب سعيد سرور


Raft From Autocad To Safe "م.ايهاب سعيد" - YouTube 
--------------------- 

تم اضافه العديد من الدورات الجديده على قناه المهندس محمد الفقى 

http://www.youtube.com/user/midoo4541/videos?view=1&flow=grid


وترقبوا رفع 

​*- كورس المكتب الفنى " تصميم محطه صرف و صاله معدنيه و جراج للسيارات *

 http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9emnmZA6HhItLKb6dX1aUOHG6d_aw2VY







تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال​


----------



## beshoy111 (6 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (6 فبراير 2013)

*

جزاك الله خير وبارك في علمك وعملك*​


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (6 فبراير 2013)

حقيقة هذا المجهود اكثر من رائع ومشكور جدا جدا


----------



## maged1910 (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجيار 2020 (6 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس خالد و جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الطيب*​


----------



## abcarino (6 فبراير 2013)

تسلم يا كبييييييييييييييير 
مجهود جميل جداا 
بارك الله فيك واعانك على الخير وجعل جميع اعمالك خالصة لوجه الكريم ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_egp (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

موضوع ممتاز يستحق التثبيت

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omer19877 (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد المميز ..وخاصه ان الشروحات القديمه معظمها ليس موجود فى مواقع الرفع ..والمشاهدة والتحميل من اليوتيوب من افضل ما يكون


----------



## م / خالد البنا (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 

وجزى اخونا *anass81 عنا كل الخير

وان شاء الله سنحاول رفع كل ما نملك من شروحات بالاتفاق مع المهندسين الكرام*​


----------



## zeeko (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خير

حليتو مشكلة كبيرة جدا بهذا الحل الممتاز

الله يوسع عليكم


----------



## ماستر شييف (7 فبراير 2013)

عشره على عشره


----------



## هاني علي 26 (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم موضوع ممتاز​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم.....الف الف الف شكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed zehiry (7 فبراير 2013)

فكرة جيده جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مروان محمود محمد (7 فبراير 2013)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## civil mo7amed (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في موازين حسناتكم إن شاء الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aburashid (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله لكم وزادكم علما


----------



## m_sweedy (8 فبراير 2013)

يصراحة قنبلة فعلا

الف شكر


----------



## م / خالد البنا (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وتقبل الله منا صالح الاعمال​


----------



## الورد الابيض (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## EmadEzzat (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مروه حسنين (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ahmed Lotfy (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل الرائع في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## the other (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر. (9 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## mido2011664 (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## المهندس محمد زياد (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاااااااااااكم الله عنا الف خير حقيقة لا نعرف كيف نشكركم فالله يجزيكم عنا الف الف خير......


----------



## أحبك في الله (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## احمدعليوة (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## moustafa_prof (10 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.adie (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## freemanghassan (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير .. 

ألف شكر على الجهد الكبير 

................................................................​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## D r e a m (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## eng.almohanad (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (17 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.ahmedsalah (17 فبراير 2013)

شغل جميل وعالى اوووووووووى 

ياريت ترفعوا فديوهات شرح اكسيل للمهندس االمدنى 
عاوز اتعلم اكسيل


----------



## Ahmad Bader (21 فبراير 2013)

مشكورين جدا ولو ممكن اي كتاب باللغه العربيه عن الجيوديزيا


----------



## زهراء صلاح (22 فبراير 2013)

*شكرااااا  *


----------



## proghunter (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكراا أخي *


----------



## الراقي توب (10 مارس 2013)

*جزيتم خيرا وبارك الله فيكم...
*​


----------



## elmalali (14 مارس 2013)

merci,pour votre enorme effort


----------



## اسلام عيد بدوى (14 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك في علمك وعملك*
شكرا لكل من ساهم فى اعداد هذا العمل ​


----------



## 220 فولت (18 مارس 2013)

رائع ... لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mim87 (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / خالد البنا (23 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير إخوانى 

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تم رفع 

1- Pushover Analysis " م.محمود الصقار"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le_ETOgaUIA&list=PL9emnmZA6HhLpb9T-4l_sxlBN8DAFotkG&index=1

2- R Value"Numerical coefficient" " م.محمود الصقار"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjO4JRDbnTE&list=PL9emnmZA6HhLpb9T-4l_sxlBN8DAFotkG&index=2

3-  الدرس الثامن من محاضرات ديناميكا المنشآت

[h=1]Dynamics of Structures (8) [/h]
وجارى رفع محاضره الـ Post tension بمشيئه الله تعالى​


----------



## الجيلى المامون (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م . الاء عطيه (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## aboyazeed (1 أبريل 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## mohandes_85 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمدعاطف (11 أبريل 2013)

والله مجهود ولا اجمل بارك الله فيك وفى كل الزملاء المشاركين كان نفسنا فعلا الشروحات كلها تتجمع فى مكان واحد كما تفضلت حضرتك جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## civilengo123 (15 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## OsamaRefatt (19 أبريل 2013)

بار الله لك في عمرك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الدعاء للمهندس خالد جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (5 مايو 2013)

اللبشه من الاوتوكاد للسيف م. ايهاب سعيد سرور


Raft From Autocad To Safe "م.ايهاب سعيد" - YouTube


----------



## م / خالد البنا (5 مايو 2013)

تم اضافه العديد من الدورات الجديده على قناه المهندس محمد الفقى 

http://www.youtube.com/user/midoo4541/videos?view=1&flow=grid


وترقبوا رفع 

​[h=3]- كورس المكتب الفنى " تصميم محطه صرف و صاله معدنيه و جراج للسيارات [/h]


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9emnmZA6HhItLKb6dX1aUOHG6d_aw2VY​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## م/محمد الهندي (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anass81 (6 مايو 2013)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> تم اضافه العديد من الدورات الجديده على قناه المهندس محمد الفقى
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/midoo4541/videos?view=1&flow=grid
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة 

بارك الله فيك :77:


----------



## Mahmoud Shabaik (29 يونيو 2014)

لكم جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندسين


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس_تامر (30 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

